# NFC tags in headphones



## elliott35 (Jul 17, 2011)

I bought a bunch of nfc tags and they work great except for a few situations. The tags don't work on metal or electronic devices. They make insulated tags but they do not have enough memory to launch the app I want to set.

What I am trying to do is inlay a tag in my beats studio headphones so when I touch my phone to them the phone will open the music application. The tag works but when I put it in the headphones it stops working... I tried a insulated tag and it works (just not enough memory).

So what I'm trying to do is make my own insulated tag. I used some of the static bag from my GTX 480. Now the tag works when next to the battery and the phone can read the tag through the cover. But when I close the cover it stops working again...

Any ideas?

Pic attached


----------

